# knitting & pet connection



## Nokum (Mar 21, 2012)

The more knitters I know or see on the Web, the more I think knitters must have an affinity for pets; particularly cats & dogs. So many avatars are pictures of the pet, so many video tutorials have either a cat or dog in the background, so many pictures of projects with the family pet. Maybe that is why I like knitters so much...you can always trust a dog or cat person. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Yes I've noticed. By the way I am owned by a cat!


----------



## Nokum (Mar 21, 2012)

inishowen said:


> Yes I've noticed. By the way I am owned by a cat!


Ah-ha! Another trustworthy person. By the way I do have good friends without pets...I just haven't converted them yet :wink:


----------



## StitchedUp (Nov 15, 2012)

Dead right and my 2 rescue greyhounds agree.


----------



## rainbowsend (Sep 5, 2012)

With two dogs and seven cats I don't get much knitting done but I love them all.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

Why do you think I use the name black kitty? Kitty was sitting on the computer when I signed up to join KP.


----------



## mamamiaow (Sep 10, 2012)

i'm owned by 3 indoor cats, and 3 outdoor cats who would love to come in (dh has asthma, so 3's the limit).


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

have had cats and dogs the last ones were stolen,so don't have one now


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

During all my growing up years, we had cats and I love cats. I would still have a cat but my daughter is highly allergic to them. So, for the past 35 years, I have had dogs and I have to say that as much as I love cats, they don't come close to loving you and worshiping you as dogs do! 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not bashing cats by any means. They are just quite different animals.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

2 indoor dogs, 2 indoor cats 1 indoor bird, 1 outdoor horse 
yep they are wonderful each and every one of them,


----------



## Omeghan (Oct 21, 2012)

Omeghan was my black lab's paper name.

My avatar is "kitty Kat" a rescue gift one Christmas for my daughter. As she is 99% non verbal I was thrilled to hear her say "itty at" so he became "kitty kat". He's a great cat.....


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

Absolutely! A house is not a home without a pet. Right now, I have just one miniature pinscher but would like to have more pets if space and finances permitted.


----------



## skateskris (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes, My Archie agrees, he is a springer spaniel


----------



## skateskris (Oct 26, 2012)

here's a pic of him


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Yup! My Labrador Cindy would concur!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Wouldn't be without my 11 cats, dog, guinea pig and 2 ferrets. My old darling ferret was PTS last Thursday. I also feed and walk a few other csts.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

mamamiaow said:


> i'm owned by 3 indoor cats, and 3 outdoor cats who would love to come in (dh has asthma, so 3's the limit).


I too am owned by 3 indoor cats, and 3 (sometimes 6 or 7+)outdoor cats who would love to come in...
that's 5 (or 9+) over the limit my husband and I set for ourselves. (We forgot to tell the cats.)


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

I noticed very quickly that there are numerous cat (and dog) avatars - shows what nice people we are! 

Edna


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Spot on..from a pit bull parent!


----------



## mootie (Oct 18, 2011)

What a lovely way to start the day; positive, happy posts from knitters about their furry kids.


----------



## Nokum (Mar 21, 2012)

knittingcanuk said:


> Absolutely! A house is not a home without a pet. Right now, I have just one miniature pinscher but would like to have more pets if space and finances permitted.


My dog is also a min-pin. Her name is Fancy Dancer and she turned 13 in October. I had 4 dogs until I came to Calgary but had to find homes for 3 of them because I couldn't find a place to rent that would allow me to have more than one. I have been rescuing dogs & other animals for many years, before the term "rescue dog" was used. Most of the time I found homes for them but some became mine because I couldn't find homes for them, or I just couldn't bear to part with them. I just got a Christmas picture of my Besengi who turned 18 in October. All my dogs birthdays are in October because it was rare that I knew when their birthdays were.


----------



## Margaree (May 24, 2011)

Absolutely right on!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Pets have always been a big part of my life. I currently have only one dog though. She is a German Shepherd or as GS people call them, a German Shedder. :lol:


----------



## neenie (Nov 29, 2012)

I've had special friends all my life. At present, I have an inside rescue cat and a rescut little Chihuahua. Couldn't live without them.
neenie


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Animals are so theraputic. They love you no matter what you do to them or don't do to them. I have 2 adult cats and cherish every minute they are here. Through the years I have had no less than 2 and one time as many as 4 indoor kitties. I love dogs also but have never had one. My problem is getting so attached to them and when something happens to them it is like loosing a family member or a close friend.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I have always said,and noticed,if you like pets,you are a good person. I miss my dogs.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

My owner is my avatar - rescued Tara


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a calico cat named Maya. Yes she owns me.......lol. I also have a min-pin named Lucky. He loves laying beside me on the couch while I'm crocheting. Maya lays on the opposite side of me. I also have a grandpuppy, named Ringo. She usually climbs over my work onto my chest to be hugged n petted.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

My little Frenchie agrees.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Got to have them! Limited to two where I live. Mine are 7 now and just big fur balls of love!


----------



## Loripez (Oct 7, 2012)

Proud owner of 1 cat and 1 dog  Love 'em both x


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

My best Mate and fur baby passed earlier this year. We shared the journey for 12 wonderful years. Miss her every day.


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

Nokum said:


> The more knitters I know or see on the Web, the more I think knitters must have an affinity for pets; particularly cats & dogs. So many avatars are pictures of the pet, so many video tutorials have either a cat or dog in the background, so many pictures of projects with the family pet. Maybe that is why I like knitters so much...you can always trust a dog or cat person. Has anyone else noticed this?


Yes, I agree.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Nokum said:


> The more knitters I know or see on the Web, the more I think knitters must have an affinity for pets; particularly cats & dogs. So many avatars are pictures of the pet, so many video tutorials have either a cat or dog in the background, so many pictures of projects with the family pet. Maybe that is why I like knitters so much...you can always trust a dog or cat person. Has anyone else noticed this?


Yep and all my work includes a little extra from them also.....I do growl about that a lot but wouldn't do without my big baby and little girl. Oh also that fellow with the two legs in the pix to. I also Groom Dogs/cats for a living for over 35 years now so have many more "pets" too.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

I share a dog with my daughter who lives next door. He is a lab and when they go to work he comes here to stay the day.He is a rescue so we don't know the age. Somewhere around 7 or 8 now. When they go on trips we also have him. We call it his doggy day care.


----------



## aranita (Mar 15, 2012)

I love my litlle frida....she is a very spoiled dog ....in fact she is our fourth(and last) kid....she fills my empty nest.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> During all my growing up years, we had cats and I love cats. I would still have a cat but my daughter is highly allergic to them. So, for the past 35 years, I have had dogs and I have to say that as much as I love cats, they don't come close to loving you and worshiping you as dogs do!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not bashing cats by any means. They are just quite different animals.


Oh yes, catatude. Oh you suffer not to get a cat also. You miss such disdain for your slow service and paltry worship of the catperson. And you miss that wild rush of pleasure when you are allowed to bestow a little bit of loving pets and scratches and the total Ecstasy of being held down and washed for 5 whole minutes to make sure you are clean enough to touch them.... Yes,,,it shows I am owned by a cat. I am staff waiting on her pleasure....And worry like H if she does not return of a nite from her hunting! But,,,it really is Not My Fault that it Snowed and you get cold and frozen feet outside now!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Have a good little dog that stares at me while I am knitting because he wants my attention! Who can resist those big brown eyes. Play ThEN knit.


----------



## Canamaha (Nov 23, 2012)

im an animal person sadly without animals...my apartment wont allow them and my boys would probably hurt them anyway..very rough 6 and 8 year old. Ive had all kinds of pets throughout the years though,dogs and cats of course..birds,reptiles and fish and two of the sweetest skunks ever. I cant wait until we can buy our own home or at least rent somewhere that allows pets..i miss having a furbaby.


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

I totally agree with you. There is just something about an animal lover!


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I agree, I have an Italian Greyhound Joey, my husband has a terrier mix Sephora and our son has a boxer girl named Athena and his fiancee has a terrier mix Yuna.


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah, the other man in my life, kyba.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've heard we cat and dog lovers should keep an eye on cater "haters". When I find out someone doesn't like cats I take a second look at that person. We have three of the little four footed people and love them dearly.


----------



## kay2906 (Nov 4, 2012)

I also have 2 gorgeous indoor ladies, 8 year old black fur balls and I made the mistake of introducing a gorgeous ginger tabby, also a girly, earlier this year, I have a feline version of WW3 at least once a day now. Next month is their annual visit to the vet for injections- that's fun- not. It goes like this, ring vet, make appointment, try to entice cat in box, cat escapes and goes under the spare bed, ring vet to postpone appointment. Love them all!


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

Had cats and dogs most of my life, and am so much the richer for it. Has anyone else noticed that cats will make a beeline for a guest who hates cats?


----------



## nickie808 (Sep 27, 2011)

We had a tiny toy brown poodle now who has no idea she's a dog. We never told her and don't plan to at this point.
I picked her up the first day we saw her and we bonded that minute. She wants to know where I am all the time. If she doesn't see me, she starts looking for me. If I'm sitting down, she has to be in my lap. It doesn't matter what I'm doing, either. We have a motorhome and travel often. I used to do a lot of needlework while we were traveling, but not any more. Cocoa has to be in my lap.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I have to agree with you. People who don't like animals, tend to be persons with whom I don't generally want to associate. Currently, I am owned by three adult cats, eight dogs, and 26 alpacas. My cats go in and out except for the last one that arrived at my door during a terrile downpour. I opened the door, thinking that one of my cats was meowing to be let in, and there stood a lovely young cat who immediately rushed in, under my two big German Shepherds, and promptly made herself at home. I live in the country, and tried to find out if she belonged to one of my neighbors, but when nobody claimed this lovely cat, I decided to make her one of my household. 
What I did not know about this cat was, until a few weeks later, that she was pregnant, so after she had her three kittens, I had her spayed. So now I have three more cats and am trying to find homes for two of them. They are now all litter trained and are so much fun to watch play with each other. However, I need to keep them out of my office, because one of them just unplugged moy computer a few minutes ago. Of course, I am attached to that mischief maker, and will have him neutered as soon as he is old enough per my vet.


----------



## Jakers1 (Jul 27, 2012)

My name - Jakers1 - was my cat. She passed away about 2 years ago and I still miss her. My email is catpak5-at one time we had 5 cats. Right now I have 2, one of which (Smokey) likes to help me knit by biting the needles and attacking the yarn. Maybe I should teach her to knit?


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I have to agree with you. People who don't like animals, tend to be persons with whom I don't generally want to associate. Currently, I am owned by three adult cats, eight dogs, and 26 alpacas. My cats go in and out except for the last one that arrived at my door during a terrile downpour. I opened the door, thinking that one of my cats was meowing to be let in, and there stood a lovely young cat who immediately rushed in, under my two big German Shepherds, and promptly made herself at home. I live in the country, and tried to find out if she belonged to one of my neighbors, but when nobody claimed this lovely cat, I decided to make her one of my household. 
What I did not know about this cat was, until a few weeks later, that she was pregnant, so after she had her three kittens, I had her spayed. So now I have three more cats and am trying to find homes for two of them. They are now all litter trained and are so much fun to watch play with each other. However, I need to keep them out of my office, because one of them just unplugged moy computer a few minutes ago. Of course, I am attached to that mischief maker, and will have him neutered as soon as he is old enough per my vet.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Two rescue cats (never get anything else) here - Clover and Pippin.

Main occupations: sleeping in silly postures, asking for and (mostly) eating expensive food, enticing DH to play with them, finding hidey-holes, getting closed in rooms, and did I mention sleeping?

Main dislikes: Big Bad cat who has occasioned 4 vets' visits this year for abscesses from bites, being brushed, vacuum cleaning. And not being fed the precise food they want at the precise moment they want it. ( Have I got ESP or what?)


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

We've had six dogs in my lifetime. Currently have a wonderful 4-yr-old cockapoo named Chauncey. Love him to bits!!!! He loves to steal my yarn, and socks from the dryer. Naughty boy!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I just figured everyone has a pet of some kind.. at least most do.. in my circle of friends and acquaitances I can only think of 1 that does not have any pets right now.. but they have had several over the years..
we have a rescue dog and a spoiled cat.. I'm allergic to the cat also but as long as she keeps her face out of mine I'm ok.. its more the licking me (kitty kisses) that gets me going... she will sit next to me then very slowly.. I guess she thinks if she goes slow enough I won't notice but she goes very slowly until she is laying on my tummy and chest.. she would wrap herself around me if I would let her.. LOL


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

My Lab/Pointer Mix, and my Beagle/chihuahua mix, both rescues, are gracious enough to allow me occasional time to knot or be on the computer. They do not, however, like to wear anything I have knitted. I made a sweater for the little one, and while she will tolerate it, the big one likes to try to bite it off her! *LOL* Not sure if it's the style or the color he objects to.


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

Aw c'mon,rtk1219,let yer horse in outta the cold. :0 I too love ALL animals..well, provided they don't have more than 4 legs. I have 2 dogs that I begged and begged a lady to give me bcs she wasn't caring for them. Finally threatened to call Animal Control on her. Have one elderly dog that I literally stole from a neighbor years ago when they went off on vacation and left her,as a puppy, outside with no food or water. Figured the neighbors would throw her a scrap now and then. Have one wonderful mutt that I found in a parking lot. Have all together 2 min.dachsunds, 1 dachsund-something mix, 1 pomeranian, 1 wire-hair terrier mix, 1 total mutt. Also have 2 outdoor dogs...the stolen one and a bird dog pup that also came from a very neglectful place. Whoever it was that said " the more people I meet, the more I like my dog" hit the nail on the head!!


----------



## nanathewiz (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes, I have noticed this too.. We all love our animals and consider them family members.. All my animals live like we do.. Jumping up on the furniture, laying in the beds, etc..

I had a friendship end because she just didn't understand how I could let my animals on my beds and furniture.. 

Guess she wasn't a true friend after all...

I grew up with cats, had a couple of dogs, but mainly cats..No particular reason, that just happened.

I lost my dear sweet kittie a year ago at the age of 13.. she was a seal point Siamese...I miss her dearly..

At the moment, we live with Miss Molly, my avatar, and my sweet sugar glider, Hattie...


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

My dog Shay is the picture. She was a rescue dog I adopted 4 years ago who had been abused. I adopted her after the last of my golden retrievers passed away. I also have a cat. Jasper Here is his picture. He likes to steal my small knitting items and hide them.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree, as do my nine kitties!


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

My family just love animals, especially the ones who need help. Like my bumpersticker says "Rescue is my favorite breed!". I have a rescue big black German shepard, rescue Austrailian shepard, 2 rescue cats. My daughter has 5 rescues of all breeds and sizes. My son has 2 rescue Malamutes and my brother ran the MI/IN Mastiff rescue for many years. 

I can't even imagine a home without an animal to greet you. They are THE most loving beings you can have.

My daughter always says she trusts and likes being with most dogs better than people.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

skateskris said:


> here's a pic of him


I always had sight hounds (Sloughi and Greyhounds) until this last two - both English Springer Spaniels - love them to pieces. What a welcome home I get from them. They always make me a better person! Couldn't do without pets!


----------



## PoppyL (Nov 15, 2012)

Two rescue greyhounds, a puppy mill Italian Greyhound and a cat - they are my children and they rule the house.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

I had a dog (Sloughi breed) that would not walk to the door with me if there was a stranger. He'd stand at the end of the foyer and wait. Then size up the person. If I allowed the stranger in the house, he would stand at the doorway in the foyer staring at them in the living room (looking them up and down, can you imagine the arrogance?) for about 2 or 3 minutes, then he'd lay down with head alert and watch them for about another 5 minutes. When he determined they were safe and wouldn't hurt me, he'd stiffly walk into the room and lay where he could watch them the whole time (sometimes on the couch if they weren't sitting there). Other times, if he was totally convinced I was not in harm's way, he would leave and go into another room. We had a very close connection. But, he wasn't cat safe, so couldn't bring a cat into the home. He's been gone about two years now and I really miss him, but have two other dogs here, now. Dog and cat people are loved!


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

What is with the 'hate cats'?


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

As you can see from my avatar, I have a tabby called Abby and I also have a black beauty called Polly. I used to be a dog person but when I had the children a dog just wasn't practical so we got a tiny kitten (on 27 December 1983) who we called Merry Christmas and have had cats ever since. Now the children have left home people ask if I'm lonely but I never am as long as I've got 'the girls'. I always said I would end up as an old lady with cats and knitting but I thought I was joking


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

yes the one in my avater is jaxon he is a cavalier king charles spaniel, my other is cody bear.he is a doxie,he is 15 years old.love them both ,but jaxon is my heart. happy knitting


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

Supreya said:


> Had cats and dogs most of my life, and am so much the richer for it. Has anyone else noticed that cats will make a beeline for a guest who hates cats?


Absolutely, I think it is in their nature to cross that line.LOL


----------



## PoppyL (Nov 15, 2012)

One of my greyhounds - the 5 year old - is a devil with my yarn. If I have gone out too long - in his opinion - he thinks I should pay for it so he grabs one of my yarn projects and either unravels the yarn or drags piece and skein outside into the yarn and then unravels it. If inside I can just redo but outside it is dirty. I have to be very careful to put everything out of his sight.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Bob, the big, loving, 7 year old cat (doing the bathing)in my avatar is thought of by some people as an attack cat. He is fairly large and several of my friends and acquaintances do not like to come in my house because they are afraid of him. He yowls, growls and jumps forward like he might bite. I guess if he ever really attacked someone he could hurt them. He was rescued at about 8 weeks old and is really just a loveable baby.


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

Yes, we are the slaves of one very dominant longhaired chihuahua named Killer. He is the heart and center of our family. Killer is the first indoor pet my dh has ever experienced and dh is convinced now that dogs do have a place in the house ) Killer isn't the least bit interested in my knitting so the yarn is safe.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

My son was a 7 year old monster when we got our first cat but he was incredibly gentle with her and understood that we had to look after her first. I'll never forget the look of wonder on his face when she slept on his bed. He and his four year old sister learned so much from having a pet to look after. Both in their 30s now, and that first cat is long gone, my daughter has her first cat in her own home and they still both defer to the needs of an animal every time.



Canamaha said:


> im an animal person sadly without animals...my apartment wont allow them and my boys would probably hurt them anyway..very rough 6 and 8 year old. Ive had all kinds of pets throughout the years though,dogs and cats of course..birds,reptiles and fish and two of the sweetest skunks ever. I cant wait until we can buy our own home or at least rent somewhere that allows pets..i miss having a furbaby.


----------



## bookbirdie (Dec 5, 2012)

I am owned by an African Grey named Linus, 5 dogs (3 Pugs, 1 Boston Terrier, & 1 Italian Greyhound), and 4 outside cats. Also raise canaries, CAGs, and Parrotlets. I guess you could say I'm trustworthy to the max?


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Yes I've noticed. By the way I am owned by a cat!


laughed out loud oh my goodness--my cat and her outdoor friend keep me on my toes-a year ago my sweet and beloved Chinese Crested 16 yr 3 week old puppy (only 6.5 pounds)found a home with the good Lord


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

How could you not love them. My baby always has to be near me when I am creating. I think he shares my interest. I play with yarn and sticks and he does too. =( It is hard to knit and not make joins in the yarn with him biting it in two.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

My avatar is Brandy. She is a peke-tzu. Goes everywhere with me. Sleeps on my bed. She was 13 in October.


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

Cannot have pets anymore in my apartment but I still have some cat hair caught in most of the things that were knit when I had them. How do you keep pet hair from getting caught in your work? Even if you vacuum often, the animals leave hair on your clothes each time you pet them and you keep your clothes on when you knit...


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Cat owner here. Would love a couple of dogs, too, but we are traveling too much at this point. Dogs pine for you, cats just get mad! Also, cats can be kept in the house, dogs need to go outside now and then and with the very healthy coyote population, we can't let our pet use a doggie door at night. Highest pet count at one time: 2 dogs, 4 cats, 3 snakes, various geckos, gerbils and one tarantula. The tarantula was forbidden to be brought home from hubby's school as I threatened to use a can of Raid on the hairy thing. Hubby had to send it home over various vacations with students who had a signed note by a parent! We also have a healthy flock of quail that we feed every morning. It's so funny to see them running around waiting for their morning wild bird seed. However, the last week or so we've had to be very careful as we have two large Harris Hawks who have decided to join the food chain and they aren't looking for bird seed! :O(


----------



## MargaretEllen (Dec 12, 2011)

It's the first thing I noticed, also how helpful knitters are. You have common ground for conversation anywhere you may meet. I drive my husband mad by complimenting on handknits and queries about patterns to total strangers. No one has ever rebuffed me and we have had a good long chat about yarn etc.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

We have a black lab, Monty and a red lab Prince. They are the best. Here they are.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree. I am always put-off when a men say they do not like cats. I think control freak.

KK


----------



## 4dogsandabird (Aug 18, 2012)

We have 4 dogs, a bird and a turtle living with us. Wish I knew a way to use all the Sheltie fur I comb off my girls. Some of it gets into my knitting, but purely by accident.
Merry Christmas from my crew to you.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh, there are lots of folks who will spin dog hair for you. I had a friend long ago that had a bathmat made out of Skye Terrier hair.

KK


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

What beautiful, well loved dogs!


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

Our entertainment is our Pomeranian. At almost 12 years old he is still bouncing around like a puppy when he want to get his point across, like "It's time to set the knitting aside and pick me up!"


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Two dogs, two cats, one aquarium!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

sonialyne said:


> Cannot have pets anymore in my apartment but I still have some cat hair caught in most of the things that were knit when I had them. How do you keep pet hair from getting caught in your work? Even if you vacuum often, the animals leave hair on your clothes each time you pet them and you keep your clothes on when you knit...


My two dogs, mentioned elsewhere, though short-haired and supposed not to shed, have learned to shed selectively! They shed only white hair on my black velvet couch, and only dark hair on light-colored clothing, etc. So, when I knit something and am finished with it, I place it with one or two other knitted items into a lingerie bag and run it through the washer (cold water cycle, gentle) with fabric softener and/or white vinegar to soften and set the colors. It seems to take care of the dog hair very well too.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

my Grandfather used to say, that anyone who likes dogs and children has a good heart, (don't think he thought much of cats, since they would have been barn cats)


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Saki rules, dogs drool. But we love 'em too


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Three dogs...2 boxers and a Lab


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

what's not to love...they don't care if you are having a bad hair day, grumpy, wearing your pajamas at 3 in the afternoon, forgot to brush your teeth...anything's okay as long as you pet them and give them the occasional treat.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

4dogsandabird said:


> We have 4 dogs, a bird and a turtle living with us. Wish I knew a way to use all the Sheltie fur I comb off my girls. Some of it gets into my knitting, but purely by accident.
> Merry Christmas from my crew to you.


absolutely love the family photo!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

My cat rules, the dog drools and I share their space and clean up all our messes. LOL


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I think my avatar says it all. Love my girls!


----------



## Basenji Lady (Nov 2, 2011)

I actually learned to knit specifically so I could make sweaters for my Basenjis! Along the way, I learned to knit things for my human friends, too. Even my poor Ocicat, Malcolm, has a knitted poncho that he will wear for Christmas. <g>


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

4dogsandabird said:


> We have 4 dogs, a bird and a turtle living with us. Wish I knew a way to use all the Sheltie fur I comb off my girls. Some of it gets into my knitting, but purely by accident.
> Merry Christmas from my crew to you.


When I was in Alaska in July I bought yarn at a little store in a little town. It was locally spun - 70% wool and 30% dog fur. Beautiful. If you have a spinning wheel ???


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

4dogsandabird, what beautiful well behaved dogs you have and what a wonderful picture. I'd love a photo of both my cats together but I'd have to learn how to photoshop to do that cos they don't speak, only hiss! And even so, they get on better than any other pair of cats I've had in over 30 years of being owned by cats. I want two who snuggle up together! Oh well, at least they both snuggle up with me - one each side 

I do sometimes have to pick cat hair from my knitting though I do keep them away from it but, much as I love knitting, I'd give that up before I'd part with my cats! I had a big white long haired boy once (a Maine ****) and although he had to be put down about five years ago I still occasionally find his long white hair in the odd corner!


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh yes. Many, many pet lovers here. I have 2 indoor cats named George and Gracie and they sometimes get in the way when I'm crocheting but I don't mind. Cats are known for being standoffish but mine are just the opposite. Somehow I got 2 lap cats who follow me around the house when they aren't in my lap. I got them from the SPCA.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

RavinRed said:


> Three dogs...2 boxers and a Lab


My Daisy was a rescue just this summer as my sweet Chance passed on in April and Ollie was soooo lonely!


----------



## Basenji Lady (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, I decided I should post a couple of photos of my knitting partner, Jagger. The spray bottle is for when the cat tries to play with the other end of my yarn.


----------



## nonichinski (Nov 2, 2012)

I am kept hostage by a beautiful rescue mutt whose name is Pearl. She LOVES yarn and can often be seen streaking through the garden, the yarn firmly between her jaws and my sock bumping and bouncing behind her scattering Harmony needles as she goes. Later I find the sock unraveled but otherwise whole yarn still attached. The needles however have been eaten, that beautiful wood must taste delicious.


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL! It's true -- we are owned by two rescue dogs, one of whom will occasionally decide that my yarn makes a great toy. Thankfully she doesn't damage it or tangle it -- she just holds it in her mouth and tosses it around gently.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a puppy mill rescue parti-color mini-poodle named Smudge, and may adopt another this week. Film at 11...

I think one of the reasons we love pets is that we love texture, and petting them gives us the same joy as feeling all that yarn in the lys.

Another reason is that knitters are, almost by definition, care givers -- all those scarves and mittens and teddy bears confirm that. Our hearts always melt when something or someone needs help.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

patm said:


> RavinRed said:
> 
> 
> > Three dogs...2 boxers and a Lab
> ...


Daisy is so proud of herself...bless you for rescuing her!


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I only ever have young rescue cats and now my daughter is following in the tradition with her first cat (rescued from a horrible home and so loving) in her own home. And guess what? She's just started knitting. Now if she'd just present me with a grandchild...


----------



## LIndann (Mar 9, 2011)

Yup I am owned by two dogs, a white siberian husky and a black, chow/husky. Can't knit for them but their fur is always around . LOL


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I absolutely love dogs! I have two right now, but at one time I had 4 elk hounds and two other dogs. I converted my husband to inside dogs. Now he even sleeps with them.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I guess we knitters love furry critters. I also am owned by two kitties, Baby-my large Maine ****, and LuLu, our new adoptee. LuLu is still young enough that she is always trying to sit on my keyboard and nibble my fingers, or play with my yarn. Wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, I've seen mention of lots of cats and dogs here. Most are really cute. I think I'm partial to dogs though!


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

4dogsandabird said:


> We have 4 dogs, a bird and a turtle living with us. Wish I knew a way to use all the Sheltie fur I comb off my girls. Some of it gets into my knitting, but purely by accident.
> Merry Christmas from my crew to you.


Beautiful


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

patm said:


> RavinRed said:
> 
> 
> > Three dogs...2 boxers and a Lab
> ...


You have such GORGEOUS creatures!


----------



## Sitnandknitn (Sep 11, 2012)

Chezl said:


> Wouldn't be without my 11 cats, dog, guinea pig and 2 ferrets. My old darling ferret was PTS last Thursday. I also feed and walk a few other csts.


So sorry to hear of the loss of your precious ferret. {{{ hugs }}}


----------



## Sitnandknitn (Sep 11, 2012)

I have three furry kids. 1 cat and 2 dogs. My cat is black and white and his name is Patches. Sasha is a husky, black lab, German Shepard mixed breed. Hershey is an American cocker spaniel, he is chocolate brown with tan markings. I love them all very much. <3


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

My two Great Danes would DEFINETLY agree!!!


----------



## gshowman (Mar 3, 2011)

My little Deno would agree. People who are owned by their pets are the best!


----------



## bluemoon knitter (Sep 18, 2011)

when I knit there is always one of my four cats near me and my faithful labrador at my feet.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I am owned by two cats and a Corgi. Ein (short for Einstein) was named after the Corgi on the animated Japanese cartoon Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes! I'm owned by my ten rescue kitties and one rescue dogger. Believe me, I'd love to have more critters, but DH says, "Enough is enough!" At one point, we were caring for twenty-four cats. Actually, it wasn't much more work than caring for ten.

Love my four-footed children.

Hazel


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> Yes! I'm owned by my ten rescue kitties and one rescue dogger. Believe me, I'd love to have more critters, but DH says, "Enough is enough!" At one point, we were caring for twenty-four cats. Actually, it wasn't much more work than caring for ten.
> 
> Love my four-footed children.
> 
> Hazel


LOL ... I've always said it's probably a good thing I don't live on a lot of land, because I love most all animals and I would have so many I wouldn't be able to afford to feed them all! :mrgreen:


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Our cat thinks she has "kitty TV" as each morning I feed the quail who live around here. She sits inside and loves watching them. Of course, she'd love to eat them, but, since she's an indoor cat that's not going to happen! Two days ago, after I fed the quail two huge hawks swooped down trying to eat my feathered friends. Luckily, I was able to scare them off! Guess I'll have to check around before spreading bird seed now.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

My beagles are knitting lovers..they love my bag, they love my yarns and they especially love the fact that the needles look like sticks to run around with; but the best thing about beagles and knitting is that they love to unwind my balls of yarn


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Mmmmm Don't mind the pets but by the same token I could live without them.


----------



## redmini (Sep 1, 2011)

There is always a little labrador hair in everything I knit. For me, finishing a knit/crochet item always involves soaking, blocking and grooming!


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

Shaddow is my eleven year old black lab, she's my first dog and we've been together since she was two months old. She's taught me patience and zen breathing {some people call it snoring, but she says it's zen, so I believe her}.

My husband and I adopted Sophie, a two year old chiweenie who has her own blog: http://sophiessojourns.blogspot.com/ She is cute and cuddly and always up for a belly~rub, which is something most humans don't thoroughly enjoy, I mean, how many humans do you know that welcome belly~rubs let alone ask for them, hm?

Last month, we adopted Ginger, an Italian Greyhuahua. She is an indeterminate age, about seven to nine months perhaps or maybe older. She's fully grown, twelve pounds. She is very nimble and is curious and daring. She's such a graceful sweetheart, very trusting. She does have a few annoying habits that I am hoping are shortlived, like pooping and peeing in inappropriate places.

My husband build Shaddow her own bed. Sophie and Ginger curl up together and are like yin~yang pieces that fit perfectly. They share lots, but Sophie says it's time to nap and Ginger says it's time to play!

They all let my yarn and stuff alone. But with Ginger, I put stuff up, just in case. She does of separation anxiety issues and my pet~sitter discovered a chewed bamboo 12mm needle while my husband and I were away for several days. The pet/house~sitter loves our babies and sometimes brings her own lil one to play with the lil dogs too. Izzie is a lil six pound poodle who can hold her own.

I think our current household is a good fit and do not foresee us rescuing any other pets at this time. grins, debra


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

The women I've learned really from - in my childhood - my Granny, her best friend and her mom - my grand-grandma - were peasants. To them animals were either farm animals, wild animals or pests. The word "pet" was not even in their vocabularies. They were great knitters, and crocheters, and weavers. And really nice, warm, caring - and caring for their animals - women. 

I have had two dogs, or better say they had me. One was given to be a, ha, peasant when we were away for nearly a year. The other died from a congenital heart condition before he was even 10.


----------



## Outlawann (Nov 25, 2012)

Myy cats "help" me to drop stitches


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

spin your dog's hair. It makes lovely yarn, and is very warm.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Wash-Dog-Fur-for-Spinning/

For those that do not want to spin these sites.

http://vipfibers.com/

http://www.jumaka.com/spinning/petfur.html


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I believe that if you love and care for animals then you must be a good person and vice versa


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

I have 2 cats - Phantom (of the Opera because of his face markings) and Little Miss. 
Little Miss weighs 10#. She got her name because Phantom weighs in at a hefty 22#. 
Phantom is the one who loves yarn! He's never been naughty with it, but he will get up on the back of the recliner where I sit and knit and watch intently. 
He has a nice collection of yarn balls (discovered he is a yarn snob as he prefers the more expensive yarns) which, after I've gone to bed, will pick his yarn balls up and place them all over the house. Of course, Little Miss will come along and unwind them! 
Little Miss is the cuddle bug of the two.


----------



## U P Sue (Jan 23, 2012)

you didn't share with us what pets you have? I have my best friend, Fina a labradoodle!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> LOL ... I've always said it's probably a good thing I don't live on a lot of land, because I love most all animals and I would have so many I wouldn't be able to afford to feed them all! :mrgreen:


We live on almost three acres of heavily wooded land. I would love to have sheep and angora bunnies and goats and. . . . Well, you get the idea. Probably NOT gonna happen.

Hazel

:roll: :roll:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I also have noted this! I live with two cats and a husband. Guess who takes the most work??


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

We are down to one dog now. Recently lost our two Poms who were old and sick. DH and I both love animals of all kinds.
I agree knitters and quilters are usually very pet friendly; also trustworthy.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

Just had a "great" surprise from one of my rescue cats this morning. I save my leftover yarn for tying up presents and since I am mailing MANY boxes to grandchildren in another state, I was wrapping packages. Had to go to the basement to get a few more and did a few other things down there. 

Came upstairs about 15 min later and 1/2 of a white ball of yarn was first wound around all the legs of the diningroom table then dragged into the dinette and not only wound around all the chair legs, but pulled up over top of chairs and knotted in many places. I could hardly believe soooo much could have been accomplished in such a short time. My husband said Harry must have had a ball while I was downstairs. Now, a huge mess to clean up before my dogs or I fall on all the yarn spun between rooms. Harry is such a terrific help with wrapping!!!!!!!! Love my 2 rescue dogs and 2 rescue cats tho.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

I too am owned by my kitty kat, named Sophie, she is quite the character!

CeliaJ


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I agree! Two dogs, 1 cat. Dogs are noisier, but cat is sneaky and destructive! ;O)


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I have a Bischon dog and just rescued a kitty. They are spoiled...spoiled...and I love...love them, and you all are right, I don't trust people who don't like animals. They make me laugh and make me happy.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I agree! I don't get people who don't love animals. It is a true priveledge to share my home with them.


----------



## Bobbiek277 (Mar 2, 2011)

I am a retired teacher. Although I am now single, I am not alone. My 8 Italian Greyhounds and a wire-haired Ibizan Hound allow me to be their Mommy. I can not imagine not having a furkid or two in my bed at night.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

Mine are excellent knitters in their opinion NOT


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, I have thought about that myself. All my life I have had all sorts of animals in my life. Now in my older years, I am down to 2 wonderful rescue cats. If time, health and money allowed, I would still fill the farm. And I do agree with you that people who like animals are kind, generous and open.


----------



## MaggiePringlemeir (Jun 3, 2012)

Maybe that is why I like knitters so much...you can always trust a dog or cat person.

And conversely -- I have discovered the hard way that you simply cannot trust a man who doesn't like animals -- especially one who doesn't like dogs. A gentleman friend wanted me to come be with him -- but I had to get RID of my dog first! Nope. It was an easy choice. I got rid of HIM instead. 

One of the wisest decisions of my life. 

Warm hugs and woofs, 
Maggie & MacTsggart


----------



## Rosalie9741 (Jan 22, 2012)

When you call your dog, he will come running, but when you call your cat, he 'get back to you'

I love them both. Rosalie9741


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

2 dogs and one cat lead me to my knitting at certain times of each day. They nap and I knit or we all nap.


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

Yep! My doggy has me wrapped around her paw!

Momma Osa


----------



## crazygyrlknits (May 22, 2012)

With 3 yorkies, 2 chiuahas ( babysitting family overseas) 1 125lb. goliath black lab, those are inside dogs. 2black cats, a rescue police german shephard,and a lab/golden retriever male rescue.3 geese, 1 sow , 1 boar and 13 baby pigs....and a one dodge truck to haul them with....sounding like the 12 days of christmas. all are rescue but the sow and one yorkie and the babies, we had them on the farm born there. ok did i forget anyone?...oh yeah and a new grand son on the 7th 9lbs, 14oz......


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

dachsmom said:


> what's not to love...they don't care if you are having a bad hair day, grumpy, wearing your pajamas at 3 in the afternoon, forgot to brush your teeth...anything's okay as long as you pet them and give them the occasional treat.


Couldn't agree with you more. Our 2 furkids; Oscar a mini schnauzer x poodle?(my avatar) and Sadie a mini schnauzer with just a bit of something else for interest are both rescues. DH and I have just started kayaking and can't wait to take "the babies" along - just waiting for their life jackets to arrive.

When people tell me they are spoiled, I say "no they're not. They're just 'well loved'". I take them for walks and to do errands etc with them 'attached' to my mobility scooter. Even take them (and the scooter) on one of the local fire trails for a bit of an adventure. It's actually got to the stage that if I'm out without them, perfect strangers will stop and ask where they are LOL!

Thanks to everyone who's contributed to this post....it's been such fun to read


----------



## ccindy (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a cat named Shadow I used to babysit here when she was a kitten for my friend. Then one day he said he was going to take her to the Humane Society because he was moving and I said no I wanted her. I was afraid she would be put down (killed) and I loved her so I took her in my home. 
So this Xmas she has been with me two years and she is six yrs old. 
I love her to death. She follows me all over the house. 
When I call her she comes running when outside or inside.
She talks to me alot. 
Thankfully she is not interested in my yarn or my yarn projects. So I never have to worry about her getting into my yarn. 
It is funny she prefers me over her other owner. When he used to come to pick her up she would hide under the bed 
and not want to leave. I wasn't sure if it was because she hated the car or she didn't want to leave. Now when he comes here she practically ignores him lol.
She loves belly rubs and to go outside. She always want to be in the same room with me. Also loves to sleep on my bed with me at night.
Sometimes I think she is more like a dog the way she comes running when I call her or ring a bell for her. She is a joy and alot of company for me!!! I want her in my life for a long, long time!!!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Maggie--sounds to me that you made the right choice! Any man that would ask that of you isn't worth it!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Chloe says her Mommy works very hard to make sure she is comfortable- cool in the summer and warm in the winter. And the treats? Simply divine


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

DOGS HAVE MASTERS ................. CATS HAVE STAFF!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Yes I've noticed. By the way I am owned by a cat!


Yep me, too.


----------



## Nokum (Mar 21, 2012)

sonialyne said:


> Cannot have pets anymore in my apartment but I still have some cat hair caught in most of the things that were knit when I had them. How do you keep pet hair from getting caught in your work? Even if you vacuum often, the animals leave hair on your clothes each time you pet them and you keep your clothes on when you knit...


Some people advertise that things they are selling come from a pet free home. I tell people that I have pets but I won't charge them extra for the addition of some pet hair.


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

I definitely think there is a pet connection. My mother had a dog and a cat. When she would try to crochet one of the two would always get in the seat beside her. 

My cat Carly is a rescue. Her picture is also on my avatar. December 23 I will have had her for a year. I sometimes have trouble working on my knitting or crochet projects. As soon as something is in my lap she has to join me. She immediately goes to sleep. You can see the crochet hook in my hand. I've made her a blanket of her own but she would rather "help" me with what I'm working on.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Carly looks a whole lot like our Nani! Many of our pets have come from our son who seems to be a lost animal magnet! He as 4 cats, 3 dogs, 2 kids and a wonder solo wife! We take in the spare. He called few minutes ago and said he'd been sitting on a mountain waiting for his work crew to show up. He heard something, looked around and sitting practically next to him was a bobcat! Glad he didn't bring it home with him!


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

Juleen said:


> Carly looks a whole lot like our Nani! Many of our pets have come from our son who seems to be a lost animal magnet! He as 4 cats, 3 dogs, 2 kids and a wonder solo wife! We take in the spare. He called few minutes ago and said he'd been sitting on a mountain waiting for his work crew to show up. He heard something, looked around and sitting practically next to him was a bobcat! Glad he didn't bring it home with him!


Wow, what a sight that was to have a bobcat right next to him. Cats, whether wild or not, just seem to know when they can trust a person. Our daughter comes to visit and absolutely loves Carly, but for some reason Carly wants nothing to do with her. And she doesn't have any other pets so it's not that she can smell a dog or something on her. Carly loves our youngest grandson. She won't let him out of her sight. Cats are strange little creatures. I just love them. When I came across Carly I was actually looking for a Siamese cat. Once I found her that was the end of looking.


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello all animal lovers
I think we all agree that our lives are fuller when we have a pet. My parents were married for 65 years.They got their first dog 2 weeks into their marriage.They went on to have 11 more. WOW What I house I grew up in. 
My husband and I simply adore our little dog Dylan. He runs the house and we just let him.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
My husband loves this quoteHe somehow thinks its true.Yeah right!!I guess I'll just let him believe it!

"Women and cats will do as they please and men and dogs should relax and get used to the idea." 
--Robert A. Heinlein 1907-1988


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I hadn't, but now that you mention it..... my avatar is my chi Jack. He sits in my lap and helps me knit. He is very possessive of me as I am his FAVORITE person. The rest of my family calls him Jackass


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes, I'm a pet lover. I taught 4th grade for 25 years. During that time my class had: 2 hedge hogs, 2 rats, many gerbils and fish, 2 rabbits and several birds. I was known as the animal teacher. Now retired we have an old cat, Lizzy that is in my picture. You are so right, knitters are animal lovers!!!


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

My cat Lizzy has 2 "blankies" that I knitted for her. They are warm and soft and she sleeps on them!


Debbie0406 said:


> I definitely think there is a pet connection. My mother had a dog and a cat. When she would try to crochet one of the two would always get in the seat beside her.
> 
> My cat Carly is a rescue. Her picture is also on my avatar. December 23 I will have had her for a year. I sometimes have trouble working on my knitting or crochet projects. As soon as something is in my lap she has to join me. She immediately goes to sleep. You can see the crochet hook in my hand. I've made her a blanket of her own but she would rather "help" me with what I'm working on.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

We have 1 indoor dog, Happy; 4 barn cats and 26 alpacas - all are loved and special.


----------



## celrobic (May 9, 2012)

My pound puppy Lucy agrees! Pets can read people's character like a book. If a dog loves you, or a cat allows you to house it in your home, you are indeed a trustworthy person! I've owned both cats and dogs, and though cats are easier to care for (they use the litter box so you don't have to put them out to potty), dogs are definitely more affectionate. Even so, it is hard to beat a warm cat purring in your lap!

Celeste


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

We in my household are devoted to two cats and two dogs.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I have always heard, from others who had greyhounds, that they make wonderful couch potatoes. My German Shepherds love my couch, as do my two Anatolians when they come into the house. Trouble with the Anatolians is that they are so big that only one of them on the couch leaves absolutely no room for me, and I'm on the skinny side.


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes it looks like everyone does I love my Maltipoo Frankie when I was having a little cry this afternoon he knew and was right there checking on me, kissin the tears away!!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Nokum said:


> The more knitters I know or see on the Web, the more I think knitters must have an affinity for pets; particularly cats & dogs. So many avatars are pictures of the pet, so many video tutorials have either a cat or dog in the background, so many pictures of projects with the family pet. Maybe that is why I like knitters so much...you can always trust a dog or cat person. Has anyone else noticed this?


Yup. I am owned by a toy poodle & a maltese.


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to the animal lovers ( read knitters) by the way I have three cats and one dog !!!


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Yes I've noticed. By the way I am owned by a cat!


I am also owned by a cat.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I think there is a connection because knitters are nuturers and that extends to our furry babies too..... I am without now because our dear Motley left us this year and we have discussed taht it may not be fair to have another pet, given that the pet might out live us!!!! I am a terrific grandma to all my kid's pets and friends and neighbors..... I am nover without treats for them and sorley miss having my fur baby to "help " with projects and generally boss me around...


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

Pets and knitters go together like love and marriage. But they never get devorced. Buddy is my love, along with dh of course.


----------



## JennK (May 15, 2011)

My kitties won't let me craft without them! They are often in a photo because they can't resist trying to "help" or insisted on taking a front row seat to my crafting activities!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

My house is run by our two Boston Terriers. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> During all my growing up years, we had cats and I love cats. I would still have a cat but my daughter is highly allergic to them. So, for the past 35 years, I have had dogs and I have to say that as much as I love cats, they don't come close to loving you and worshiping you as dogs do!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not bashing cats by any means. They are just quite different animals.


My cat, Oscar, seems to love and worship me. I get long and multiple head bumps, shoulder bumps and rubs and he constantly wants to cuddle across my chest especially if he is sleepy. If the phone rings or I try to knit he jumps up and leans across my body. He loves to give me nose kisses and comes when he is called. Also hangs his head and tries to sneak away when in trouble. He misses me when I am gone and greets me at the door. I didn't have any better love from my dog I used to have.


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

Yes, I have noticed. I have two cats. They enjoy my knitting!
WVBetty



Nokum said:


> The more knitters I know or see on the Web, the more I think knitters must have an affinity for pets; particularly cats & dogs. So many avatars are pictures of the pet, so many video tutorials have either a cat or dog in the background, so many pictures of projects with the family pet. Maybe that is why I like knitters so much...you can always trust a dog or cat person. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

You are so right ,my Bailey is so human, she even talks. She can say mammaaaam and. N O. O. Very clearly.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I really don't see how you can have a home without animals. They are always there to comfort you when you are upset, play and make you laugh when you are happy and love you unconditionally at ALL times. Can't say that about most people.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Stitchwizz said:


> Pets and knitters go together like love and marriage. But they never get devorced. Buddy is my love, along with dh of course.


Love your black dog. Reminds me of the black mutt I got right after I got married many moons ago. His name was Buddy too.


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a Boston and a Frenchie. Knitting wouldn't be the same without them beside me.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> We have 1 indoor dog, Happy; 4 barn cats and 26 alpacas - all are loved and special.


I think alpacas are the most beautiful animals - they have the sweetest faces and their hair is the softest thing I have ever touched. Do you sell the hair?


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Perhaps knitting with sumptuous yarn is close to stroking the fur on your cat and/or dog - soothing, for one thing.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> We have 1 indoor dog, Happy; 4 barn cats and 26 alpacas - all are loved and special.


I just went to your web site. I am in love. I wish I lived next door to you.


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

Nokum said:


> The more knitters I know or see on the Web, the more I think knitters must have an affinity for pets; particularly cats & dogs. So many avatars are pictures of the pet, so many video tutorials have either a cat or dog in the background, so many pictures of projects with the family pet. Maybe that is why I like knitters so much...you can always trust a dog or cat person. Has anyone else noticed this?


Yes, I have noticed this. When my children were growing up we had a beautiful dog, cats, hamsters, a guinea pig, turtle, birds, gerbils, an aquarium - I think that's it! I now have a Senegal parrot named Sam who is 21 years old! I just love her and she is always watching me knit! She also says quite a few phrases. I also have an aquarium that I find very soothing to watch.


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

I adore alpacas!!!! What wonderful faces they have! I think camels are cute too, and llamas. And dolphins! And who can resist the goofy face of a manatee! Okay...I know you can't have dolphins and manatees as pets,but still...they ARE cute. Anybody have a sugar glider?? I'm not even sure what they are,but have seen pics of them...
My hope is that when I get to heaven, my mansion will be right out in the middle of a HUGE field surrounded by all kinds of animals!!!! Whoopee!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Lizzy M--we do seem to be much alike! I also was a teacher and your cat is identical to Nani, our cat! :O) I also had many animals in my classroom: gerbils, hamsters, snakes, fish, tarantula, etc. Had to put construction paper around the gerbil cage once as Momma was eating her young! ARGH!


----------



## Yaya1939 (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes, I have also noticed that kp ers love their pets. I have 3 dogs - 2 chihuahuas and a Pomeranian. The little chi's push their brother the Pom around very badly. Two are rescues, the smallest a purchase from a puppy mill. If I had not gotten her I do not think she would have survived as she did not know how to eat or drink when I brought her home. And she is now the five pound queen of the pack-- including her human subjects!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes, I've noticed that as well. I have 4 cats and 2 dogs that live with my DH and me in the house. There is always somebody at my feet or on my lap or both at the same time. They DO know, however, that when I'm knitting/crocheting that they may not be on my lap. I'm so afraid of poking them in the eye with a needle. Pets are wonderful!!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Some people advertise that things they are selling come from a pet free home. I tell people that I have pets but I won't charge them extra for the addition of some pet hair.[/quote]

That's what I always say! "No extra charge for the dog hair".


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

cattdages said:


> Some people advertise that things they are selling come from a pet free home. I tell people that I have pets but I won't charge them extra for the addition of some pet hair.


That's what I always say! "No extra charge for the dog hair".[/quote]

Love it! Some of my cat goes with me wherever I go. Everything I own has a sprinkling of white cat hair.


----------



## Nokum (Mar 21, 2012)

Batwing said:


> I adore alpacas!!!! What wonderful faces they have! I think camels are cute too, and llamas. And dolphins! And who can resist the goofy face of a manatee! Okay...I know you can't have dolphins and manatees as pets,but still...they ARE cute. Anybody have a sugar glider?? I'm not even sure what they are,but have seen pics of them...
> My hope is that when I get to heaven, my mansion will be right out in the middle of a HUGE field surrounded by all kinds of animals!!!! Whoopee!


I feel in love with a sugar glider that a pet store owner took me in the back to see. She had the tiniest little babies that she was nursing. He told me when the babies were weaned that I could buy one. I really don't like the fact that there are "pet stores" but I was in love. Then the sale of sugar babies was banned and I couldn't have one. It made me sad and glad at the same time.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I just have my cat now ,I lost my beloved Cassie(a besnji dog) 3 weeks ago she was 15, I could't post about her before as I would start to cry everytime I think of her


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Nokum said:


> The more knitters I know or see on the Web, the more I think knitters must have an affinity for pets; particularly cats & dogs. So many avatars are pictures of the pet, so many video tutorials have either a cat or dog in the background, so many pictures of projects with the family pet. Maybe that is why I like knitters so much...you can always trust a dog or cat person. Has anyone else noticed this?


I wrote in about this soon after i signed up for KP. I have two cats, Charlotte and Wilbur, from the children's story Charlotte's web. What better connection could there be.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

yes my maltese ''Tobias'' rescued me -i love him soo much -he's my gift from God


----------



## Rosalie9741 (Jan 22, 2012)

I am sitting here in wonderment.... 13 pages about how we love our animals. How wonderful is this - must be a record... I don't have pets at present, due to my gypsy life style, but looking for a wee dog. Life just isn't the same without a pet.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Two cats who rule me with an iron hand--er, paw.


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes I agree, my companian is a very large ginger cat. :-D :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

barbbfly said:


> yes my maltese ''Tobias'' rescued me -i love him soo much -he's my gift from God


I had a poodle who rescued me in 1997. Saved my sanity...literally!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a shih tzu x maltese x western highland terrier called Benny, and a basenji called Curley plus we also have racing pidgeons would not be without any of them.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Weal, LOVE your avatar. Mine is my two Bostons. Don't know what I'd do without them.


----------



## Texmama (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes, lots of pet lovers here! Never mind, my 'avatar' is our dear old friend who passed away almost a year ago. I can still feel him sitting in my lap. My hub and I came across his vet info from when my dad first had him, we both cried. On a lighter note, I received this today! Should probably put this in the pics part of this forum..
Okay, so check out the picture area! Will try to paste it in there!


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

My 3 kitties love to help me with my knitting. Everything I make has cat hair knitted in.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

CatCat's tail has to be pushed aside each and every time I type and while I am reading blogs she'll stretch her back legs and hit my space bar-advancing my monitor a page at a time. She's a love tho and I would be very lonely without her.


----------



## Texmama (Oct 22, 2012)

Cool, I always have a cat 'helping' and always have to laugh about how much cat hair gets in the mix! Doesn't matter how often I vacuum...


----------



## Texmama (Oct 22, 2012)

Texmama said:


> Yes, lots of pet lovers here! Never mind, my 'avatar' is our dear old friend who passed away almost a year ago. I can still feel him sitting in my lap. My hub and I came across his vet info from when my dad first had him, we both cried. On a lighter note, I received this today! Should probably put this in the pics part of this forum..
> Okay, so check out the picture area! Will try to paste it in there!


I think I successfully added the dog lovers pic in the picture arena! Try 'pants on fire'


----------



## VictoriaJ (Sep 10, 2012)

Now that you mention it......


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes I have. I would be lost without my Jack Russell cross Tess. he follows me everywhere even to the toilet and just lately she even wants to sit on my knee when I'm eating breakfast.


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

Grandmasheryl.....sorry to hear about your loss of Cassie, your basenjii dog. It's always tough when one leaves us,but I know they'll all be waiting at the Rainbow bridge. I hope you'll get another dog soon. Not to replace Cassie,but to fill that dog-shaped hole in your heart,and there are so many dogs needing homes and love!!


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

The forums here taught me what an avatar is!! I was gonna ask,but figured it out. Duh!!!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, Batwing! I had the same problem but also finally figured it out. :O) You made me feel better about not quite being "with it"! :O)


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

Pet hair is just an accessory to any wardrobe! I just consider where it came from and all the love that great pet gives us.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

I have decided to only buy Gray slacks from now on. Doesn't show the fuzzy's as much LOL

KK


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

I have the honour of having had an assistance/service partner dog for 10 years. My goldie has just retired and I now have a labradoodle. We also have a rescue miniature poodle cross bedlington, who is completely blind has a serious heart murmour and inoperable dislocated joints. she plods along, slowly and happily. We are all owned my a cat.

Ann
www.annnick.co.uk/anguilaSewing.htm


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

i'd rather have pet hair and love then no ---thing

i got depression when my brittany got a brain tumor and i put her down in 2 days. took 4 yr to get over her she was only 7yr and so emotionally in telligent


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

black kitty said:


> Why do you think I use the name black kitty? Kitty was sitting on the computer when I signed up to join KP.


I'm one who would much rather get to know that little cutie in your avatar!


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

totally agree. my 2 dogs, cat and bird kindly let me share their house. and I would not have it any other way, when you are feeling sad or miserable 4 legged friends are the best, Chris


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

This house is owned and run by my adopted cat Honey Possum. She's got me whipped into shape to obey her every command...but I'm not complaining ;-)


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

A couple of yrs ago my daughter and her hubby were eating dinner with us when my son-in-law found a dog hair in his snaps (green beans for you yankees). You would've thot he'd found a cockroach or dead fly or something. I mean I don't ordinarily add dog hairs to my food,but surely all you pet owners at one time or another have found ONE little pet hair in your food. He hasn't eaten with us since then but the next time he does,if ever, you can be sure I'll add one just for him. HAHA!!


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Here is my 7 month old kitten, Tiger, who owns me quite well.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

If that is the worst thing your son-in-law ever finds in his food, it is a miracle! He has no idea what goes on and into food in any restaurant. That a pet hair got into his dinner by accident is not worth discussing. It may have fallen from your shirt during prep. Who cares??? I say enjoy NOT having him to cook for and give your pet an extra hug.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

muth_miller said:


> If that is the worst thing your son-in-law ever finds in his food, it is a miracle! He has no idea what goes on and into food in any restaurant. That a pet hair got into his dinner by accident is not worth discussing. It may have fallen from your shirt during prep. Who cares??? I say enjoy NOT having him to cook for and give your pet an extra hug.


 :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

HAVE A MERRY MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY HEALTHY NEW YEAR!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

awww super happy sweety s !!! thx

wish i could figure how to put pics on here? oh well 1 day


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

OHHH....LOVE the pics of the gorgeous Tiger and the 2 lovely pooches waiting for Santa! I wish I knew how to put pics on here too,Barbbfly,but it took me a couple of days just to figure out what avatars are!And yes,Muth Miller, I agree that you sure don't know what goes on behind closed doors in the kitchens of restaurants. But my son-in-law is one of these people that isn't happy unless he has something to complain about!! Luckily,they don't eat with us very often bcs of our little indoor dogs that always want to sit on a lap just in case a treat falls their way. Hard to believe some folks want to eat without a dog sitting on their lap. Heehee!


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

Go Figure!! Some people just really don't have lives. They are the ones constantly looking for something to complain about. They are the ones who REALLY could benefit from having a pet to care for them. I would worry the pet would not receive the love and respect to which they are entitled. Oh well, we who have these terrific creatures are really the LUCKY ones to have known them and had them in our lives. Happy Holidays with all your furries!!!!!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Kiera (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that you have had your lovely pets stolen nan-ma, I think that is everyone's nightmare - Kiera


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

I love that - outdoor horse. LOLOL



rtk1219 said:


> 2 indoor dogs, 2 indoor cats 1 indoor bird, 1 outdoor horse
> yep they are wonderful each and every one of them,


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

I have had tons of animals all my life. I have beens showing dogs for close to 50 years now. I have welsh terriers and my roommate has wire fox terriers. Will try to post a picture of one of our boys - Ch. Brynmawr Auspicious Choice - Best In Show winner, won our National specialty and Westminister. Bert is retired now and sleeps on my girlfriend bed and runs her house. And bonus - I now have her knitting!!


----------



## Kiera (Sep 15, 2011)

To a lady who just contacted me, sorry I don't know your Avatar. But here is the other photo of Kiera that I promised you -


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

What a lovely photo!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

This is adorable!


----------



## Yaya1939 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi kiera I had to laugh at the picture of your dear dog with the little girl--grand daughter? I am keeping my gd right now and she loves my chihuahua to death! So much so that the chi has to run hide to get a little relief. My dog pooches her lips up just like yours is doing in the picture!


----------



## Kiera (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes Yaya, she is my grand daughter, and isn't it so lovely when children and dogs get on so well! we have so many problems over here of dogs attacking children, but I think that it is because of how dogs are brought up. I have had 8 dogs over the years, and at the moment have got the Border Collie in the picture and 2 Cavalier King Charles Spaniels, and they all get on so well and all just love my grand daughter. My Collie just adores children and will drag me over a road to have a cuddle with any child - Kiera & Dorothy


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Beautiful, the old and the young perfectly matched.


----------



## Kiera (Sep 15, 2011)

What a lovely thread this is! we all have a love of our pets as well as our varying crafts.


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh wow Kiera! What a gorgeous dog!!! And of course the little girl is a cutie!Brynmawr,your champion is mighty handsome also. Muth-Miller, my complaining son-in-law does have pets actually. They have 2 little indoor dogs,and my daughter "collects" cats!! They live in the country and I don't know how many cats they have now,but all the hungry strays around seem to find their house.Luckily her 3 kids love animals too.They've tried to have chickens but something always gets in the pen and kills them.They also have 2 bunnies and now my 14 yr old grdaughter is nagging for a parakeet! Just what they need with all the cats!!! Nan-ma,I'm so sorry to learn that your pets were stolen!!! I hope you'll somehow recover them!!


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

kiera what color is your king charles? mine is black and red [my avater] he is so loving i rescused him ,he was tied to a tree.he loves riding in the car. he lays his head on my shoulder. merry christmas happy knitting


----------



## Kiera (Sep 15, 2011)

Lorraine Maggee - thank you - she is special! I can't believe that someone can tie any dog to a tree and leave it, especially when there are some good re-homing/rescue centres. I have 2 Cavalier boys - a Blenheim called Robbie, and a tri-colour called Bertie - here they are snuggled up with my lovely Border Collie in the caravan.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Our son should be a professional animal search and rescue team! I can't count the number of dogs he's found dumped in the desert, wandering down the street, etc. Two of our dogs we got when he called and said the people who had them were going to kill them and they had sad eyes. They ended up very happy dogs for many years. So far, he has placed all of the animals he has found in good homes, but, I have a feeling all of his friends got call waiting and when they see his number, they don't answer! His favorite technique is to send photos of them over the phone! <g> Right now, we have a very spoiled cat he found as a kitten! He has 3 large dogs, 4 cats and two children! Luckily, his wife is awesome and an animal lover, too!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

this really lifts me up to hear of other's beloved pets and rescues= GOD BLESS U ALL


----------



## Nokum (Mar 21, 2012)

For all my dog loving compatriots, you just must watch this video. I must have watched it a half-dozen times. Oops...now I can't find where I put it. Will get back to you =-O


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

They are so sweet and content, bless you for taking care of them.


----------



## Nokum (Mar 21, 2012)

Nokum said:


> For all my dog loving compatriots, you just must watch this video. I must have watched it a half-dozen times. Oops...now I can't find where I put it. Will get back to you =-O


Thought I had posted this but can't find it so I will again. Search on YouTube for "the singing pug" and you will get it. Hope you enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## Kiera (Sep 15, 2011)

Juleen, your son and his wife sound like our kind of people, really good animal lovers - he obviously gets it from yourself. And his two children are growing up with a great love of animals which will give them so much pleasure in life. You must be so proud of them all.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, he's the child that always brought home the strays he found. His announcement was "she/he has sad eyes!" Now he has 2 kids, 3 dogs and 3 cats. Since they just bought a home with 3 acres I can't even imagine what the tally will be next year! On the other hand, every cat or dog he brought home was awesome! We had one cat our own cat brought home--neighbors left it when they moved, thus we got Kibby. Then we somehow had a cat adopt us by himself--a very very feral cat we named Pirate, whom I have written about before. We were never allowed to touch him, but he'd come in the doggy door at least once a day, hiss at us, help himself to our cat food and hiss again on the way out. It got to be a game with us to see if we could ever touch him but his dignity wouldn't allow it. He even slept in our family room if it was too hot or too cold outside! I love it that each pet has their very own personality!


----------



## nanathewiz (Nov 7, 2012)

I have just read through this thread again and I have to say, We all do have some beautiful fur and feather babies.

I love them all.. :thumbup:


----------



## Kiera (Sep 15, 2011)

And such good stories to tell us about - they really do enrich our lives!


----------



## Kiera (Sep 15, 2011)

Can I be the first to wish everyone a wonderful Christmas and a healthy, happy and peaceful New Year. From Kiera, Robbie, Bertie and myself.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

He is beautiful and I likewise have an avatar that has passed on about the same time ago - Chai. We share our house and lives with 5 cats. I have loved cats since I was very little and have have one or more since. They are a treasured part of the family.



Texmama said:


> Yes, lots of pet lovers here! Never mind, my 'avatar' is our dear old friend who passed away almost a year ago. I can still feel him sitting in my lap. My hub and I came across his vet info from when my dad first had him, we both cried. On a lighter note, I received this today! Should probably put this in the pics part of this forum..
> Okay, so check out the picture area! Will try to paste it in there!


----------



## macnurse (May 13, 2012)

Yes, I have 3 goldens, a morkie and a long haired calico cat that thinks she is a dog plus an amazon parrot. My granddaughter took the black short haired cat that actually acts like a cat...


----------



## macnurse (May 13, 2012)

Yes, I also have 3 golden retrievers, 1 morkie, 1 long haired calico cat (she actually thinks she is a dog)...we had a short haired black cat that my granddaughter took with her when she moved out) and an amazon parrot... :lol:


----------



## Thea (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm also owned by a cat. This is my precious cat. Her name is Whiskers but I call her Kip or My Sweet.


----------



## Dawn C. (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi, oh yes, I too have noticed how so many of our KP friends are animal lovers. I have a small farm and adore all my cows, calves, goats & kids, alpacas & cria. Very special maremma dog "Sheba" & a rescue cat named "CC" (colored cat) she is a torti & white. I always trust my animals instinct when deciding whether someone can be trusted. They have a sixth sense I think.
Dawn C.


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

I am really angry right now!!!! My grandson is living with a girl that has mush for a brain!!! She has a 4 yr old son and they have a 1 yr old son. He's a cat lover and doesn't like dogs. So every time she gets a dog,he refuses to have anything to do with it. And she's so damn lazy she won't care for it either!! She just ties it up or puts it in a room alone and if she thinks of it,she feeds it, if not, oh well....I already have 2 dogs that started out as hers. Now she has a pitbull puppy and yesterday when I went to their house,she was gone and he was asleep (he works really odd hours) but the door was open so I went in (not knowing then that he was sleeping). As I was looking for him I found the room where the puppy is confined. There was a huge bowl of food sitting there,but my thot is that she puts this bowl of food out and leaves it for days on end. The puppy is totally emaciated, just skin and bone. I can't take any more of her dogs and I really don't want a pit bull. This is a lovely little brindle pup. When i get home from work today I'm going to call animal control and see if they can get it and help it. What the devil is wrong with someone who keeps getting a pet and then just ignores it!??? She just makes me SO @#$% mad!!!!!!!


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

I just read Dawn C.'s comment about animals having a sixth sense. She's so right. I have 6 little indoor dogs. When the afore-mentioned grandson comes to the house,they go crazy. They bark and bark and it's an angry "I don't like you" kind of bark. His brother can come to the house (he's a dog lover) and they bark at him too,but it's a totally different bark. It's a "Hi.Glad to see you" bark. They know!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Batwing--I totally agree and that puppy needs help now! Please call the Humane Society and let them know what's going on! People like who abuse or neglect their pets often do the same with their children--scary!


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

Unfortunately we live in a somewhat rural area and the nearest SPCA is about 20 miles and they're very small and the nearest bigger SPCA is abt 40 miles. But I'm hoping the Animal Control people will take it to one of those and not "take care of it" themselves!!! Or maybe give it to me to take there. I'm also hoping that my grandson and his idiot girlfriend don't find out that I'm the one that reported it. They have no idea that I was in the house and saw the pup.


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

I guess I should mention that as far as I've seen,they do care for the kids and treat them well.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

Batwing said:


> I am really angry right now!!!! My grandson is living with a girl that has mush for a brain!!! She has a 4 yr old son and they have a 1 yr old son. He's a cat lover and doesn't like dogs. So every time she gets a dog,he refuses to have anything to do with it. And she's so damn lazy she won't care for it either!! She just ties it up or puts it in a room alone and if she thinks of it,she feeds it, if not, oh well....I already have 2 dogs that started out as hers. Now she has a pitbull puppy and yesterday when I went to their house,she was gone and he was asleep (he works really odd hours) but the door was open so I went in (not knowing then that he was sleeping). As I was looking for him I found the room where the puppy is confined. There was a huge bowl of food sitting there,but my thot is that she puts this bowl of food out and leaves it for days on end. The puppy is totally emaciated, just skin and bone. I can't take any more of her dogs and I really don't want a pit bull. This is a lovely little brindle pup. When i get home from work today I'm going to call animal control and see if they can get it and help it. What the devil is wrong with someone who keeps getting a pet and then just ignores it!??? She just makes me SO @#$% mad!!!!!!!


YES PEOPLE SHOULD BE FINED HEAVILY FOR NEGLECT AND ABUSE! MAYBE TIED UP TO SIT IN THEIR OWN POO dogs neeeed fresh water so its organs might be damaged too. not to mention the mental illness they get -i have a maltese who was sorely neglected and had severe separation anxiety but is better after 11/2 yr. what a gift from God he is. poor pity bull - wisdom to u dear thx for caring


----------

